# I'm finally getting my foundation bitch!!



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, I took a hiatus off from the board and GSDs for a few months to figure out what I really wanted. So, now I'm back into it and I pick up my Am Bred girl on Saturday!!! She's a DallasXValle granddaughter. Her mother is Select Am/Can Ch Kaleef's Gracie v Kenlyn who is a litter sister to Geneva. Here is Geneva's pedigree:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/550998.html

This bitch is a little under a year and a half. Once she gets her CH, then she will be bred after all medical, etc.... Hips and Elbows are guaranteed. Her mom is OFA excellent. She will be my foundation bitch. 
So here's a pic. This was a late at night pic and she's never been shown before.


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

And I'll be doing owner handle and if needed hiring Jimmy for majors.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

AW she is so lovely!! Good luck and keep us posted on her winnings.


----------



## bullandterrier (Mar 31, 2009)

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's nice


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks all.

Jackie, do you have a critique of her?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice short hocks, good turn of stifle, FANTASTIC bone. Won't judge her color due to the light (or in this case, lack thereof). I like her neck...elegant without being overly long or ewe necked.

I'd like to see firmer pasterns due to her boning, but I don't really think the picture is at the best angle. It also makes her front look a bit straight. I LOVE her feet.

Good chest in the fore, nice depth...do you have any pictures of her facing the front?

Nice angulation of the croup...could be a bit longer.

I do wish that she had a little less length in the thigh. The turn is very smooth and proportionate, I think it just makes her look a bit overdone. Nice breadth of thigh though, which I think many bitches tend to lack.

My only concern is that she's so mature looking at such a young age, I'd watch her really closely to see how she holds together at 3-4.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

She is stunning!!!! Congrats and please keep us updated I would love to see all the great things that she is going to accomplish


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks again all. And thanks Jackie! I think she is the spitting image of her mother, Gracie. And Gracie was a Select AM/CAN CH, so I'm definitely looking forward to showing her.

I'll be sure to post more pictures when I get her. 
And I will definitely post updates on her!


----------

